# Borage



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Did you bought the blue one? I prefer the white one.
Watch out that they are very invasive once established.


----------



## Kidbeeyoz (May 8, 2013)

Below is an interesting article written by a member of my local bee association where he is trialing borage as a support plant for strawberry pollination.

http://www.theabk.com.au/article/borage-and-bees-strawberry-pollination-informal-experiment


----------



## Stlnifr (Sep 12, 2010)

beepro said:


> Did you bought the blue one? I prefer the white one.
> Watch out that they are very invasive once established.


I bought the blue.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

When the white Borage bloom the area look like a patch
of snow. This is stunning in the summer time when nothing is producing in our drought area.
Yes, the support for strawberry is a good idea. I tried that last year but did not water the strawberry. The blue
Borage was a big success though. This year I installed a dripper system so things should be good along with the Borage on its side. The bees
forage more on the Borage than on the strawberry.


----------



## nlk3233 (May 19, 2014)

I have only tried the blue, Have you had good luck with the white?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I like a carpet of snow when they bloomed.
The blue one is too common so I tried the white one.
They grow very well when I planted them in last August and overwintered to
provide my bees with some early nectar and pollen in Feb. This enable me to do early splits and 
rear some queens too. Then plenty of seeds fell to the ground and sprouted. I like to transplant
these plants to grow another patch in my garden soon. I don't know if the blue and white one will
cross pollinate or not. Haven't try that yet.


----------

